# What is this!?!



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Who ever made this deserves to be shot. lol


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

I don't know if you're aware but thats a Nissan Stagea with either a RB26 or RB25 and 4WD basically making it a Skyline estate!

IIRC that R34 front is a special kit made just for those Stagea's.

They normally look like


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Why? That is class!! There is a black one outside my local tuner all the time! Runs 550HP :smokin:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

i think it looks gangsterfied, pimp mobile with rb26 power! wat more u want from an estate!


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

thats got to be the best looking estate EVER......and maybe slightly quick....


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

DauntingGecko said:


> Who ever made this deserves to be shot. lol


IMO that is stunning...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Awesome!!! Everything you could want from a Phat ride...power, class, handling and room for the family and a few bags! RB Stagea's are the shiznit!

I'm thinking about some of those wheels for my GTR!


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Perfect for the family man! The wife couldnt moan about that!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Why would you shoot someone for doing a conversion as good as that  
If I had any money left I'd have one


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

Finally and estate to rival and beat those RS2 and RS6 estates, shame we wont see any in the uk like this stunner


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

hey stageas with R34 front ends are the nuts !!


----------



## GTS tree ouch (Apr 13, 2004)

i would love to upgrade to a RB26 version from my normal GTR, the missus would be even happier, no doubt i would have a request for more shopping trips and a doggy for the back!


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

not sure guys, but that particular car was bought last year by someone in the uk and shipped over here. its quite possible its already here and that the owner just is not interested in owners clubs.i will have to see if i can find the thread.


here you go.

http://www.monkys.jp/e/ucar/WGNC24R34.htm


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

OK - You have won. Im beginning to like it, but still think it should be left alone...


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

that looks awesome!! the guy should be given a medal!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Awesome conversion! Sounds like alot of people would end up getting shot, lol.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Doh !
INSTEAD OF SHOT..
We should all chip in and buy him the old rover plant so he can flood our little country with these ! I'd Love one  
Cokey


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Another wicked looking Stagea, Japan's bloody full of them!!!
Anyone know if someone's been mental enough to tune to 1000BHP yet. 200+mph Estate car heaven...........mmmmmm


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I like that,a lot :smokin:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

i would drive one if I had the money. 
I would not sell mine for that, but that
is one hell of a car. I would get that car for
the wife. So long as it is not faster than my GTR.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

My tuner has one for sale on his forecourt right now. I was looking at Stageas, so I had a look at it, but this one didn't have the GTR engine in it, and the aero was almost brushing the ground. The lack of power was a disincentive for me, and I could not for the life of me see my wife accepting it or driving it. Now, if it had had the GTR engine as in your picture, well maybe things could have been arranged...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Then put one into it .


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Got a 34 instead!  They said it would be ready by Wednesday, except I have asked them to send it to the professionals & strip the car completely (seats out etc.,) for a thorough clean. Remove all traces of ciggie smoke, etc. :smokin:

Rarin' to go....


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

MADsteve said:


> Another wicked looking Stagea, Japan's bloody full of them!!!
> Anyone know if someone's been mental enough to tune to 1000BHP yet. 200+mph Estate car heaven...........mmmmmm


My local tuner, Tex Modify (they prepare Tanaka's D1-GP S15), have a 260RS with T88 and lots and lots of NOS. Beats those overpriced Audi wagons


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

*little sex wee* - With a different exterior that'd be the ultimate Sleeper!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*This is the one I mentioned, but*

I went round there today & it's now been sold, and yes, you guessed it, the new owner has already decided to put a 2.5 TT engine in it. The bulgy engine was sitting prettily in its crate.  Can't find a button to post the piccie...


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

That is the bo11ocks... what you on about !!! ...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

post #21 above...


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Thurst .. my post wasnt aimed at you... was aimed at the dude who started the thread negatively...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Phew, I feel a whole lot better now, Nismoalex!!!


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

That would be me. * Raises hand in shame   

I'll go and sit in that corner by myself...


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

This is a well known, very professional conversion, an AutoSalon winner which very nearly came to the UK  but was snapped up


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

Now that looks phat...Iv'e seen a few in black, but the gold just sets it off..
Well done...who ever you are....


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

That is indeed stunning and that is my dream daily driver (replaces RS6) - i can fill it full of worky stuff and still 0wnz0r crappy skooby's all day.

one day.... *sigh*

Butuz


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

It was for sale a while ago...

http://www.monkys.jp/e/ucar/WGNC24R34.htm

Man.... If I had the money back then.......


----------



## JUMPMAN.R23 (Jun 14, 2005)

ive got a pic here of a mega tuned one in japan with a huge intercooler up front , will post the pic when i have read how to lol


----------

